# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My Driven Sports: Craze Pre Workout Supp. Review

## Toefl101

Craze is a pre workout that a friend recommended to me so I went online did some research turns out most people that have used it say its great and it has good ratings so I bought it because I have been feeling a bit down lately. It came and now that I have been using it for a week and went through all of my workouts on it I feel I can give it a fair review. Let me talk about the good first. The energy and focus I got was crazy let me give you an example, for my normal shoulder workout I usually do 12-16 sets, on Craze I did 22 which for me is a lot. It gives you this feeling like you can walk on water and lift anything you want to somewhat like a high but not gittery and shakey feeling if you know what I mean. There is no crash you feel normal the whole time even post workout you just get the added focus and energy. Thats the good, if your looking for something that is going to do that for you go with this after using it myself I do think it is the best pre workout out there but just consider the bad with the good. First the taste is absolutely awful. It comes in one flavor candy grape and in my opinion they should have called it sewer water. The worst part of my day has become taking Craze before I workout (I know I know these supplements are not about taste but trust me this is the worst thing I have EVER tasted and I want to stress that). The other thing I have found is that ive been having trouble sleeping and even though I take it about 9 hours before I go to sleep its been really hard lately to fall asleep and this is one reason I can think of for that to happen, keep that in mind. The last thing I have found is that I have been doing some over training (which is the other reason for the lack of sleep) because of the energy I get from it. Even though I know my workout is over and that I don't need to do anything else this makes me think I do and I pump out 8 extra sets. Even with the bad this is still a fantastic product that truly is worth it. Its not as mainstream as Jack3d or N.O. Explode but I think it works better then both. Ive had more energy and focus on Craze then on Jack and N.O. only without the crash which ive gotten from both products. My Rating 9/10.

----------

